# eisige füße,überzieher,socken?



## drummer84 (12. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe bei dem Wetter nach ca 20 km extrem kalte Füße.Habt ihr ne Idee was ich machen kann ohne viel Geld auszugeben also ich will keine neuen Schuhe kaufen.Gibt es irgendwelche überzieher für die Schuhe oder besondere warme Socken?

grüße


----------



## Tifftoff (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du mit SPD Klickies fährst, hast Du eine Wärmebrücke zur Kurbel.
Ansonsten zieh halt Deine wärmsten normalen Winterstiefel an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Februar 2012)

Fussempfindlichen Menschen empfehle ich HeatPaxx. Kosten ca. 0,60 das Paar in der Bucht.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

bei dem wetter kann derzeit auch minus 20°C heißen. 

ich habe normale race-schuhe sidi eagle 6 carbon und ziehe bei temperaturen bis -10°C (kälter war es bei mir bei noch keiner tour.) nur dickere socken an als sonst.
darüber kommen neopren überschuhe von zwölfender.

wichtig ist, dass die schuhe vor dem anziehen mal kurz auf der heizung lagen.
heute, bei -4°C, hatten die schuhe zimmertemperatur und ich habe mal nur dünne, kurze race-socken angezogen.
nach 2,5h haben die zehen etwas angefangen kühl zu werden.


----------



## F4B1 (12. Februar 2012)

Bei den Temperaturen mach ich es wie beim Cyclocross: Ab und zu mal ein paar Meter laufen.
Wenn man dann noch immer mal die Zehen bewegt werden die Füße auch immer halbwegs durchblutet. Hab so gestern knapp 5 Stunden ausgehalten (war dann aber auch froh einen Zug nach Hause zu erwischen).


----------



## odlo_girl (13. Februar 2012)

zugegeben,  die teile sind höllisch teuer, aber erstklassig gut - bin schon 2x bei diesem kalten wetter mtb gefahren.

http://www.thermosoles.eu/


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2012)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> zugegeben,  die teile sind höllisch teuer, aber erstklassig gut - bin schon 2x bei diesem kalten wetter mtb gefahren.
> 
> http://www.thermosoles.eu/



na dann müssen die ja echt toll sein 

scnr


----------



## Bonvivant (13. Februar 2012)

Superbillige LÃ¶sung: Alufolie. Zehen und Ballen sind die kÃ¤lteempfindlichsten Stellen. Hier nicht zu dick und vor allem faltenfrei wickeln. Fertig. Mit Wintersocken kann ich so auch FiveTens oder Vans oder was auch immer an Schuhen dieser Sorte fahren 

Wenn' s nasskalt ist, hab ich Gore-Tex Socken, die im Schuh Ã¼ber die normalen Socken gezogen werden. Wind- und wasserabweisend, so gehen auch mal 1.5 Stunden in kaltem Matsch mit trockenen FÃ¼Ãen. Mit 25â¬ ist mensch dabei...ist auch auf mehrtÃ¤gigen Touren sommers schÃ¶n, wenn' s grad regnet oder die Schuhe noch vom Vortag nass sind. NatÃ¼rlich gibt's hier auch eine billige LÃ¶sung: Gefrierbeutel. 100% wind- und wasserdicht. 0%! atmungsaktiv


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Superbillige Lösung: Alufolie.



Ein Stück von der gold-silbernen Wärmedecke aus dem Erstehilfeset (z.B. aus einem abgelaufenen Auto-Erstehilfepack klauen) funktioniert imho noch besser. Dünne Socken drunter, Folie über die Füße wickeln, und dann nochmal dicke Socken drüberziehen.
Bei Klickschuhen kann man sich auch zusätzlich noch 2-3 Lagen davon (oder Alufolie) im Bereich der Cleats unter die Einlegesohle legen.


----------



## drummer84 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Ja es waren um die -18 Grad. Werde das mal mit den heat paxx und der Alu Folie testen, danke euch! 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## dnM (13. Februar 2012)

ich fahr mit Winterstiefeln. Grade wenn man im tiefen Schnee mal absteigt oder rumläuft, ist das für mich bequemer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldskool_13 (13. Februar 2012)

Also ich fahre mit meinen normalen Sommer Klickie-Schuhen, mit Bike-Wintersocken und einfachen Neopren-Überschuhen vom Aldi. Drin hab ich noch ne dünne billige Sohle, mit Alu-Unterseite. 
Klappt eigentlich problemlos, wobei ich das nur bis -10 Grad probiert habe. -18 is doch noch n bisschen was anderes. 

Meine Überschuhe möchte ich bei dem Wetter nicht mehr missen. 
(Auch wenns ziemlich blöd ausschaut)

Gruß


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Februar 2012)

drummer84 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja es waren um die -18 Grad. Werde das mal mit den heat paxx und der Alu Folie testen, danke euch!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk




Winterstiefel, Merinostrümpfe + heat paxx auf die Zehenpartie und alles ist okay!!!

Selbst Gefrierbeutel/Cellophanfolie, mehrlagig Strümpfe, Neoprenüberschuhe und Alufolie können IMHO da nicht mithalten.


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2012)

womit wir das Problem von "der TE will sich keine neuen Schuhe kaufen" auf "der TE sollte sich am besten neue Schuhe und neue Pedale kaufen" verschärft hätten 

Klaro sind ordentliche Winterstiefel (Wanderschuhe mit Goretex) plus Plattformpedale das beste, wenn es ordentlich kalt ist. Mach ich ja auch so. Aber es war halt die Frage, wie man mit dem vorhandenen Material noch ein bisschen Wärme "rausholen" kann.


----------



## Jocki (13. Februar 2012)

Einlagesohle aus dem Schuh raus und durch die Aluteile mit Pseudolammfell drauf ersetzen. Die sind meist dünner als die Originaleinlagesohle. Dadurch hat man mehr Platz im Schuh und somit mehr isolierwirkung.


----------



## hakenschlag (13. Februar 2012)

billige lösung ? gerne 
billige einlege sohlen lassen sich aus pappkarton zurechtschneiden. 
und dann alter radkurier trick ! gefrierbeutel. erste eine dünne socke dann der gefrierbeutel dann noch eine socke. hält warm und bei regen auch trocken.
klappt wirklich bestens.


----------



## drummer84 (13. Februar 2012)

Bin gerade rein, 18 km und Füße sind kalt trotz Alu Folie 2 paar Socken und winterschuhe von timberland mit gore tex... 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2012)

wie viel platz hast du denn in den schuhen?
wenn du dich da mit ganz vielen lagen dicker socken reinquälst und am ende nicht mal mehr ein bisschen mit den zehen wackeln kannst ist die ganze alufolien-theorie mal wieder grau und die isolierwirkung trotzdem nicht gegeben. die beste isolierung bildet immer noch die luft. ein bissel platz sollte also schon noch sein. wird's zu eng ist das ganze eher kontraproduktiv.

PS: isolierung am körper nicht vergessen  wenn da kalt wird, regelt der körper automatisch zuerst die durchblutung der extremitäten (füße, hände) ab, um sich quasi auf die lebenserhaltenden funktionen zu konzentrieren. die wärmste fußbekleidung kann also nichts ausrichten, wenn man sonst nicht warm genug angezogen ist. 

... aber soll ja jetzt eh wieder wärmer werden, wenn dich das tröstet


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> womit wir das Problem von "der TE will sich keine neuen Schuhe kaufen" auf "der TE sollte sich am besten neue Schuhe und neue Pedale kaufen" verschärft hätten
> 
> Klaro sind ordentliche Winterstiefel (Wanderschuhe mit Goretex) plus Plattformpedale das beste, wenn es ordentlich kalt ist. Mach ich ja auch so. Aber es war halt die Frage, wie man mit dem vorhandenen Material noch ein bisschen Wärme "rausholen" kann.



okay, hast recht mit dem Winterstiefel......dann verschärfe ich nur meine Aussage und behaupte aus eigener subjektiver Erfahrung, daß man mit vorhandenem Schuhwerk und heat paxx bei - Temperaturen länger draussen fahren kann, als mit Alu-/Cellophan/Wärmedecke-Folie, zumal der Schuh dann mit doppelten Socken (dünn und dick) auch zu eng wird und das Gegenteil von "warm" erzeugt...schreibste ja selber auch.

Hab z.B. einen Shimano SH-MT91 reichlich grösser und da passt keine "Dünne Socken drunter, Folie über die Füße wickeln, und dann nochmal dicke Socken drüberziehen." my2cents.


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> zumal der Schuh dann mit doppelten Socken (dünn und dick) auch zu eng wird und das Gegenteil von "warm" erzeugt...schreibste ja selber auch.



hatte ich zu spät dran gedacht, dass die sommerschühchen wahrscheinlich zu eng sein dürften. man geht halt immer ein bisschen von sich selber aus, und ich kauf mir automatisch die winterschuhe immer 1-2 nummern größer, damit eben solche spielchen gehen ohne isolierung zu "verschenken". allerdings hab ich die sparerei bzw. den versuch mit sommerklamotten im winter auszukommen auch ziemlich schnell aufgegeben. egal wie ausgefuchst man das zwiebelprinzip anwendet funktioniert das leider nicht, wenn man öfter als 1-2 mal im winter auf dem rad sitzen will, und danach keine erfrierungen haben mag.


----------



## siq (14. Februar 2012)

das gibt nicht's. Einzigste Lösung -> Winter MTB Schuhe. Nach all den Jahren habe ich mir endlich solche gekauft und muss sagen, dass ich echt ein Idiot war. Die Dinger sind der Hammer. Da kann man mit Sommerschuhen und noch so Neopren, Alufolien, Thermosocken, Gefrierbeutel Gebastel einpacken. Taugt alles wirklich nix im Vergleich zu einem echten Winter MTB Schuh. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557280


----------



## papillon1 (14. Februar 2012)

Also in meinen Winterschuhe haben die heat paxx leider nicht funktioniert. Bin extra mehrmals angehalten um mir die Schuhe auszuziehen, wollte es genau wissen. Eiskalt die Teile. Kommt vielleicht daher das mein Winterschuh winddicht ist, also kaum Sauerstoff von außen in den Schuh eindringt. Und Sauerstoff brauchen die Teile ja... Für mich also leider keine Lösung.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> hatte ich zu spät dran gedacht, dass die sommerschühchen wahrscheinlich zu eng sein dürften. man geht halt immer ein bisschen von sich selber aus, und ich kauf mir automatisch die winterschuhe immer 1-2 nummern größer, damit eben solche spielchen gehen ohne isolierung zu "verschenken". allerdings hab ich die sparerei bzw. den versuch mit sommerklamotten im winter auszukommen auch ziemlich schnell aufgegeben. egal wie ausgefuchst man das zwiebelprinzip anwendet funktioniert das leider nicht, wenn man öfter als 1-2 mal im winter auf dem rad sitzen will, und danach keine erfrierungen haben mag.



Meine "Winterschuhe" MT91 habe ich bereits grösser in Gr. 46, obwohl ich normalerweise 44,5 - 45 habe, daran liegts nicht. Im Sommer trage ich Diadora in 45. Das Problem bei Winterschuhen ist doch, daß es von unten her kalt wird wegen Kältebrücke zwischen Pedal und Schuhplatte. 
Das kompensiere ich mit Thermosohle (alu unten/vlies oben) von unten. Dann sind da noch die Zehenspitzen, die mal schnell nach 2-3 Stunden abfrieren. Da hilft dann Wärme mit den heat paxx -  oder eben in Extremsituationen - beheizter Sohle. Ich hab damit die besten Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## dnM (14. Februar 2012)

Neopren Überschuhe und Gefrierbeutel sind für kurze Runden vielleicht ne Lösung, bei längeren Touren stehen die Füße dann aber im Saft.


----------



## Anselm_X (14. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: isolierung am körper nicht vergessen  wenn da kalt wird, regelt der körper automatisch zuerst die durchblutung der extremitäten (füße, hände) ab, um sich quasi auf die lebenserhaltenden funktionen zu konzentrieren. die wärmste fußbekleidung kann also nichts ausrichten, wenn man sonst nicht warm genug angezogen ist.



Wichtiger Punkt! Auch der Kopf muss so warm wie möglich gehalten werden. Nicht umsonst lautet eine alte Bergsteigerregel: "Frierts Dich an den Füßen, dann setz einen Hut auf!"

Bei gut belüfteten Helmen und kräftigen Schwitzern ist das nicht immer ganz einfach. Und subjektiv spürt man häufig nicht, wie die Birne langsam auskühlt. Mein Tipp: Dirt-Murmel aufsetzen und Wechselmütze mitnehmen.
Beim Schuhwerk plädiere ich auch für (Goretex-)Winterschuhe (am besten 1 Nr. zu groß) in Kombi mit Plattform-Pedalen respektive Bärentatzen.

Grüße vom Anselm, der heute Abend bei schon fast "tropischen" Temperaturen durch die Wälder pflügt...


----------



## mete (14. Februar 2012)

Meine Billiglösung früher mit Sommerschuhen war 2 Paar Socken und dazwischen einen 4l Gefrierbeutel über die Füße. Oben drüber noch ein paar Überschuhe und fertig. Etwa 8h bei -15 bis -20° waren da bei mir aber auch die Grenze zu Erfrierungen, bis 5h bei derartigen Temperaturen ging es einwandfrei. Inzwischen habe ich aber auch Winterschuhe, ganz einfach, weil es die längerfristig bessere Lösung ist, wenn man fast täglich im Winter fahren möchte. Die Wärmebrücke am SPD-Pedal ist imho Schwachsinn. Selbst bei Sommerschuhen sind noch Mittelsohle und Innensohle über dem Schuh-Widerlager der Cleats, bei Winterschuhen erst recht. Das isoliert ausreichend und auch nicht schlechter, als eine geschlossene Außensohle.


----------



## siq (14. Februar 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich aber auch Winterschuhe, ganz einfach, weil es die längerfristig bessere Lösung ist, wenn man fast täglich im Winter fahren möchte. Die Wärmebrücke am SPD-Pedal ist imho Schwachsinn. Selbst bei Sommerschuhen sind noch Mittelsohle und Innensohle über dem Schuh-Widerlager der Cleats, bei Winterschuhen erst recht. Das isoliert ausreichend und auch nicht schlechter, als eine geschlossene Außensohle.



absolut 100%ige Zustimmung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Die Wärmebrücke am SPD-Pedal ist imho Schwachsinn.



Schon mal ein anderes "System" probiert, damit du den Vergleich ziehen kannst?

Ich hab schon alles mögliche durch: Northwave Winterschuhe +Klickpedale, Shimano All-Mountain Schuhe mit Gore Tex + Klickpedale, 5.10 Schuhe +Plattformpedale, Wanderschuhe mit Gore Tex + Plattform

Mit den Klickschuhen ist bei mir bei leichten Minusgraden Schluss mit Lustig. Darunter muss ich tricksen mit zwei Paar Socken + Folie oder Heizsohlen. Aber auch das geht nur einige Stunden gut, einen ganzen Tag kann ich so nicht fahren. Und von wo fängt es an frostig zu werden?... vorne im Bereich der Cleats 
Stinknormale 5.10 Impact und Plattformpedale sind mindestens ebenso gut, ohne jegliche Tricks (höchstens wasserdichte Socken, falls es schmodderig ist). Mit den Wanderschuhen (ganz normale Mittelgebirgs Wanderschuhe ohne Futter etc, keine speziellen Winterschuhe) kann ich den ganzen Tag lang bei Eiseskälte rumfahren, und habe muckelig warme Füße. Damit musste ich noch nie wegen zu kalter Füße umdrehen, vorher wird alles andere kalt. Mit den Winter-Klickschuhen ist mir das aber schon ein paar Mal passiert, dass ich es der Füße wegen nichtmehr ausgehalten habe, und die Northwave Dinger schneiden in den Tests meistens auch nicht gerade am schlechtesten ab.
Wenn's nicht an der Kälte/Wärmebrücke liegt, woran dann?


----------



## mete (14. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Schon mal ein anderes "System" probiert, damit du den Vergleich ziehen kannst?



Ja, ich bin aber auch nicht besonders empfindlich bzgl. Kälte.




> Und von wo fängt es an frostig zu werden?... vorne im Bereich der Cleats


Füße fangen immer zuerst an den Zehen an zu frieren, das ist nun mal so und hat nichts mit den Cleats zu tun, sondern mit fehlenden Muskeln und exponierter Lage, unter Umständen noch schlechter Durchblutung.




> Wenn's nicht an der Kälte/Wärmebrücke liegt, woran dann?


Klickschuhe sitzen meist enger, man hat aufgrunddessen und wegen der steiferen Sohle in der Regel weniger Bewegungsfreiheit. Das führt in der Summe dazu, dass weniger isolierende Luft im Schuh ist, der Fuß bewegt sich weniger, die Blutzirkulation ist schlechter. Die vielzitierte Wärmebrücke gibt es wie gesagt gar nicht. Es existiert überhaupt kein (guter) Schuh, bei dem in irgendeiner Weise Kontakt mit dem Innenschuh nach außen besteht, bei SPD-Winterschuhen schon gar nicht, selbst bei Billigmodellen nicht. Anders sieht das bei Nässe aus, da kann die SPD-Verschraubung Eindringpunkte für Wasser zur Verfügung stellen, aber auch hier gilt: gute Winterschuhe sind auch hier dicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Februar 2012)

mete schrieb:


> ...*Die vielzitierte Wärmebrücke gibt es wie gesagt gar nicht.* Es existiert überhaupt kein (guter) Schuh, bei dem in irgendeiner Weise Kontakt mit dem Innenschuh nach außen besteht, bei SPD-Winterschuhen schon gar nicht....



Gibt sicher 1000 Meinungen dazu aber das halte ich für eine *Behauptung*. Der Kontakt/Kältebrücke entsteht doch durch die Gewindebohrungen, in denen die Cleats verschraubt sind, bis zur Schuheinlage durch > kalte Luft. Ein geschlossenes System wie bei Wanderstiefeln taugt da meistens mehr.


----------



## mete (14. Februar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Gibt sicher 1000 Meinungen dazu aber das halte ich für eine *Behauptung*. Der Kontakt/Kältebrücke entsteht doch durch die Gewindebohrungen, in denen die Cleats verschraubt sind, bis zur Schuheinlage durch > kalte Luft.



Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für Schuhe hast, aber ich habe 5 Paar und das ist das bei keinen so. Da ist mindestens eine Mittelsohle und eine Innensohle dazwischen, bei Winterschuhen sogar noch die Außensohle. Und kalte Luft hat man überall um den Schuh herum, eine Wärmebrücke ist etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Klickschuhe sitzen meist enger, man hat aufgrunddessen und wegen der steiferen Sohle in der Regel weniger Bewegungsfreiheit.



Nein, meine nicht. Zumindest die Winterschuhe. Hab die extra in Größe 41 gekauft, obwohl ich sonst eher 38/39 habe. Die sind genauso eng oder weit wie meine Wanderschuhe. Steifere Sohle stimmt so auch nicht. Meine Meindl Wanderschuhe erlauben es kaum, beim Gehen abzurollen. Auf dem Pedal stehend bewegt sich die Sohle genauso wenig wie die von den Klickschuhen.

Wie dick ist denn die Zwischensohle, die in Klickschuhen zwischen den Cleats und dem Schuhinneren ist? Sicher nicht >1cm wie die Sohle von Wanderschuhen!


----------



## mete (14. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie dick ist denn die Zwischensohle, die in Klickschuhen zwischen den Cleats und dem Schuhinneren ist? Sicher nicht >1cm wie die Sohle von Wanderschuhen!



Weiß ich nicht, dazu müsste ich den Schuh auseinanderschrauben. Die gesamte Sohle hat etwa 25mm, die Zwischensohle ist aus Filz/Gummi und mit der Außensohle verschraubt, darüber sind noch einmal etwa 3-5mm geschäumte und beflockte Innensohle. Selbst, wenn es weniger als 10mm von Cleatverschraubung zu Innensohle ist, ist das alles andere, als eine Wärmebrücke. Da müsste man schon fast auf den Metallwiderlagerplatten stehen, um einen Effekt spüren zu können. Demnach wären alle Sportsneaker ja im Winter untragbar und ich habe die Dinger auch bei -25° an (und da bin ich nicht der Einzige...). Wie gesagt, bei Schnee/Nässe ist das was anderes, da braucht man schon gute SPD-Schuhe mit dichter Sohle, weil sonst die Nässe durch die Verschraubung in den Schuh kriecht, aber bei trockenen Bedingungen ist da nichts mit Wärmebrücke, auch nicht bei meinen Sommerschuhen (die ich bis -10° teilweise auch im Winter in Kombination mit Überschuhen nutze).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Februar 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für Schuhe hast, aber ich habe 5 Paar und das ist das bei keinen so. Da ist mindestens eine Mittelsohle und eine Innensohle dazwischen, bei Winterschuhen sogar noch die Außensohle. Und kalte Luft hat man überall um den Schuh herum, eine Wärmebrücke ist etwas völlig anderes.



Okay..dann nennen wir es Wärmebrücke im Sinne von "Wärme schneller nach außen transportiert wird als durch die anderen Bauteile". 

Ich hab auch 4 Paar und es macht demnach schon einen Unterschied, mit einem geschlossenen Schuh/Bergstiefel zu fahren. Die Isolation vom Schuh hat nun immer eine Lücke beim Cleat. Man kann das im Schuh isolieren: Einlegesohle mit Alu beschichtet, möglichst große Schuhe, und dann mehrere Lagen Socken und eine, die dann nass werden kann und trotzdem noch wärmt. Fakt ist, daß es einen Unterschied macht bezüglich Wärmedurchlässigkeit, eine geschlossene Fläche zu haben oder halt nicht. Siehe Grundlagenwissen der Gebäudeisolierung > unterschiedliche Wärmeleitfähigkeit/Dicke des Materials. Sowas ist Grundwissen eines jeden Haus- und Glasbauers. ;-)


----------



## mete (14. Februar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Fakt ist, daß es einen Unterschied macht bezüglich Wärmedurchlässigkeit, eine geschlossene Fläche zu haben oder halt nicht. Siehe Grundlagenwissen der Gebäudeisolierung > unterschiedliche Wärmeleitfähigkeit/Dicke des Materials. Sowas ist Grundwissen eines jeden Haus- und Glasbauers. ;-)



Weißt Du was, glaub doch was Du möchtest, ich schreibe jetzt bereits zum dritten Mal, dass richtige SPD-Winterschuhe (und teilweise auch Sommerschuhe) mit durchgehender Außensohle oder extradicker Zwischensohle verfügbar sind, welche die 2 kleinen Schräubchen in der Außensohle annähernd irrelevant bzgl. Wärmeabfuhr machen, noch dazu mit 10-20mm Filz/Gummi/Innenfutter darüber. Wir sprechen hier von einer wahnsinnigen Fläche von weniger als 0,4cm^2 (ein Schuh hat in mittlerer Größe eine fast 100 Mal so große Fläche). Bezogen auf einen Hausgiebel ist das 1 Fenster auf 100m^2 Fläche. Noch dazu ist über dem "Fenster" noch einmal 3/4 der umgebenenden Isolierung. Denk' mal darüber nach, welcher Gebäudeisolierer mit supertollem Grundlagenwissen da von einer Wärmebrücke von irgendeiner Relevanz spricht. Ich will mich da nicht an dem Begriff aufhängen, aber in der Praxis spielt der Cleat dann in Summe fast keine Rolle in Sachen Wärmeverlust.

Nebenbei: Da die Sohlen der meisten Schuhe profiliert sind, hat man da also überall "Wärmebrücken" zwischen den Stollen? Skandal!


----------



## siq (15. Februar 2012)

ich muss Mete zustimmen. Ausserdem ist zB. Alu ein hervorragender Wärme(ab)leiter. Wie kommt es dann dass solche mit Alufolie (könnte man also landläufig als Wärmebrücke bezeichnen) beschichteten Thermosohlen häufig zu Einsatz kommen ? Ganz einfach, die Metallfolie die zwar Wärme/Kälte gut leitet, eben noch besser die sehr langwelligen Infrarotstrahlen reflektieren. So kommt es zu einer Art Treibhauseffekt. Das gleiche Prinzip haben auch diese metallbeschichteten hauchdünnen Wärmedecken. Die zwei Stahlschräubchen ( mit der Gewindeplatte in der Sohle), die zudem bei guten Schuhen eh komplett abgedichtet und wärmetechnisch völlig abgekoppelt ist, kann da nicht den grossen Unterschied machen. Der ganze Schuh bzw. dessen Konzeption macht DEN Unterschied. Es gibt verschiedenste Winterschuhe mit verschiedenen Schwerpunkten. zB. auch solche die sehr leicht sind, aber eher nicht so warm, oder solche die man auch für die Antarktis hernehmen könnte, dafür aber sonst nicht so praktikabel usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papillon1 (15. Februar 2012)

...oder solche die man auch für die Antarktis hernehmen könnte...

Dort kann man radeln?


----------



## mr320 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte die letzten Jahre das gleiche Problem mit SPD. Schuhe 2 Nummern größer, Lammfellsohle, Windstopper Socken, Neopren Überschuhe kannste vergessen. Letzten Herbst hab ich dann die Schnauze voll gehabt. Räder auf Flat-Pedale umgerüstet. Schuhtechnisch bin ich beim Winter Trekking Schuh "Salomon Elbrus WP" gelandet. Wasserdicht, winddicht, gefüttert und bis -18 Grad geeignet. Kein Gedöhns mehr mit Überschuhen oder sonstwas.  ca. 70 - 120 


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Februar 2012)

mr320 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzten Jahre das gleiche Problem mit SPD. Schuhe 2 Nummern größer, Lammfellsohle, Windstopper Socken, Neopren Überschuhe kannste vergessen. Letzten Herbst hab ich dann die Schnauze voll gehabt. Räder auf Flat-Pedale umgerüstet. Schuhtechnisch bin ich beim Winter Trekking Schuh "Salomon Elbrus WP" gelandet. Wasserdicht, winddicht, gefüttert und bis -18 Grad geeignet. Kein Gedöhns mehr mit Überschuhen oder sonstwas.  ca. 70 - 120 




Danke für den erhellenden Beitrag aus der Praxis....ich hab die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## DerJoe (15. Februar 2012)

Ohne jetzt ein Miesmuffel sein zu wollen, es gibt aber auch Menschen, die frieren sehr schnell und sind einfach nicht von der Natur dafür ausgelegt bei solchen Temperaturen zu biken.
Ich fahre noch immer mit den selben Schuhe wie im Sommer. Mit ganz normalen Socken. Und hatte noch nie kalte Füsse. Ich kenn andere, die bräuchten ein eigenes Heizkraftwerk an den Füssen und würden frieren. 
Evtl. sollte man sich eingestehen nicht für solche Temperaturen geschaffen zu sein und das Biken solange pausieren, bis man die Temperaturen wieder als angenehmer empfindet.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2012)

eventuell sollte man sich auch einfach passend anziehen und biken gehen, anstatt so miesmuffelig zu sein 
wie war das noch gleich? es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte kleidung? 
ich denke, die moderne funktionsbekleidung ist soweit fortgeschritten, dass wahrlich niemand mehr erfrieren muss, egal wie verfroren er ist. man muss nur dem eigenen kälteempfinden angepasste sachen auswählen.


----------



## polo (16. Februar 2012)

papillon1 schrieb:


> ...oder solche die man auch für die Antarktis hernehmen könnte...
> 
> Dort kann man radeln?



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16345232


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hatte ja mit meinen Stiefeln eher immer Probleme. Das sind isolierte S3 Sicherheitsstiefel, aber eben nicht gefüttert - unter 5°C werden meine Füße schon nach 15 Minuten kalt... 










Etwas dickere Socken hab ich eh immer an, die Stiefel sind eine Nummer größer. Mit Neopren-Überschuhen hat sich die Auskühlung aber nur verzögert. Heute hab ich bei 1°C & Schneeregen was neues ausprobiert:

Thermo-Einlegesohlen!

Also unten eine Aluminiumschicht und oben eine warme Vlies-Schicht. Sind welche von KIWI (gibts z.B. im REAL) und die funktionieren echt Hammer! Ich war etwas über eine Stunde lang unterwegs und hatte nichtmal ansatzweise kalte Füße, eher schon fast zu warm...   

Ich hab mir allerdings jetzt mal noch gefütterte Winterstiefel bestellt, da sollte ich ohne Zusatzzeugs auskommen...


----------



## moxrox (11. Dezember 2012)

Vor kurzem habe ich einige kuriose Tipps gelesen die gegen kalte Füße in Schuhen helfen sollen. Das werde ich auch selber noch probieren.


* Alufolie falten und unter die Einlegesohle platzieren oder/und um die Zehen. Alu wird
   bei Thermomaterialien verwendet von Einlegesohlen bis hin zur Notfalldecke. Manche
   haben auch eine Winterabdeckung für die Autoscheibe ausgeschnitten oder aus 
   Thermomatten. Als Alternative gibt es die Thermoeinlegesohlen, ebenso mit Alu auf
   der Unterseite.
* Luftpolsterfolie/Noppenfolie auf größe der Einlegesohle zurechtschneiden. 
   Die eingeschweisste Luft sorgt für gute Dämmung.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte mit meinen normalen Bikeschuhen auch immer sehr schnell Probleme mit Eiszehen, egal ob Überschuhe, Thermosohlen etc. Ich hab mir sogar schon (billige) beheizbare Einlegesohlen gekauft, aber auch damit hab ich verzögert kalte Zehen bekommen. Dann hab ich letztens gelesen, dass man Gefrierbeutel passend zuschneiden und über die Zehen ziehen sollte.
Der Tipp war bei mir jedenfalls Gold wert. Zusammen mit Alu/Wolle-Einlegesohlen und Softshell-Überschuhen kann ich bei den aktuellen Minusgraden (-3 °C) ne ganze Weile fahren, ohne dass es kalt wird.


----------



## moxrox (12. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir jetzt mal schnell ein paar Einlegesohlen selber angefertigt bis ich mir solche Thermoeinlegesohlen kaufe.

* Luftpolsterfolie sowie Alufolie auf Fußgröße ausgeschnitten und das Alu mit Doppelklebeband unter die Folie geklebt. Das ganze unter die normalen Filzeinlegesohlen gelegt. 

Mal gucken wie es sich später bei ner kurzen Ausfahrt schlägt


----------



## moxrox (12. Dezember 2012)

Zurück von der Runde heute Abend:

Habe an den Füßen stark geschwitzt, Strümpfe waren nass. Wahrscheinlich durch die Folie.


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Dezember 2012)

nur so nebenbei gibt ein tolles naturprodukt was eben das "fÃ¼sse total nass werden+auskÃ¼hlen verhindert".

seit zieg jahren bewÃ¤hrt fÃ¼r mich auch vÃ¶llig normal, im alltag oder am rad!!

es nennt sich wollfilz, gibt 5mm einlagen daraus" auch dÃ¼nnere", is im grunde gepresste wolle die feuchtigkeit wegsaugt von den fÃ¼ssen gleichzeitig super wÃ¤rmt+ schweisgerucht neutralisiert, sie wÃ¤rmt auch wenn sie nass ist, das ist der grosse vorteil.

die neumodichen thermodings, was oft ne lamwolle mit unten alufolie draufgeklebt ist find ich ned so dolle.

wenn man dazu ne ordentliche wollsocke "beispiel:"
http://www.xtend-adventure.com/Schu...andersocken.html?partner=preissuchmaschine_de
 kombiniert, und der schuh eben winddicht ist, kann man meiner ansicht nach unmÃ¶glich frieren.


und die einlagen bekommt man fÃ¼r ~5â¬ sowas is kein beinbruch.

edit:

 noch was nettes, daunen boots grad superbillig bei globi, sollen bis -20Â° ordentlich warm halten, wer lust hast sowas auszuprobieren.
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=183934&k_id=0103&hot=0


----------

